# So That's What They Look Like!



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Driving around, seeing lots of huns and a few pheasants:


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

ah the good ol days.... I have photos like that from years ago in utah wyoming and idaho.

Glad to see you got into some birds.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Paddler, I like your picture. But I really dont like your sig line :mrgreen:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Paddler, I like your picture. But I really dont like your sig line :mrgreen:


Yeah, it's outdated now. But you have to admit he's awesome.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

He is awesome! and that is a great pic!


----------

